# LOVE SOURCES GUIDE

## pestilence

Ok people are asking allot of what/how and why...This is a small guide i wrotte about Steel300 and his wonder job the love-sources.

What are love-sources?

Quotes from Steel300

Love-sources is a bleeding edge kernel. It uses MM as a base. It's also a testing ground for a lot of unstable kernel ideas. It uses Nick Piggin's scheduler work and reiser4. Nick's scheduler work is what makes love-sources as fast as it is. There are lots of other patches included that are requested on the forums to make things "just work"

What's with the name?

Love-sources is named after there creator, Lovechild, who is now known as Spawn Of Lovechild.

User comments to this:

It has also something to do with the state of Mind after installing the sources...the system rocks and you feel love

How do i get it?

First of all you need to fix a few things for love sources.

1) Make sure your /etc/make.conf includes the PORTDIR_OVERLAY line:

```

root@pestilence portage # cat /etc/make.conf | grep PORTDIR_OVER

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

If it doesn't contain it just open /etc/make.conf with your favorite editor and add the PORTDIR_OVERLAY line.

Now we need to fix the love-sources directory:

```

1) root@pestilence portage # cat /etc/make.conf | grep PORTDIR_OVER

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

2) root@pestilence portage # mkdir sys-kernel

3) root@pestilence portage # cd sys-kernel

4) root@pestilence sys-kernel # mkdir love-sources

4) root@pestilence sys-kernel # cd love-sources

```

Ok now you should be inside the love-sources directory. What we need now is to download the ebuild file for the love-sources.

So we head over Steel's home...to fetch a fresh copy of them.

Open your web browser and go to: http://linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

This will open the directory where the love patches reside. Download the latest ebuild (in my example it was love-sources-2.6.3-r5.ebuild).

Download the ebuild file and place it into the /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources directory we created previously.

Now proceed with making the necessary actions for building the love-sources:

The following steps are all done from inside the /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources directory

```

1) root@pestilence love-sources # ebuild love-sources-2.6.3-r5.ebuild digest

The above command will download the necessary files from the Internet to your distfile directory. So make sure you are connected to the internet. Or make sure you have acquired

the necessary files and placed them inside your distfile directory.

2) root@pestilence love-sources # emerge love-sources-2.6.3-r5.ebuild

```

Once the emerging finishes you will have the love-sources ready to be configured and compiled under the /usr/src directory.

There will be a directory under the name and the love-source version e.g /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-love5.

Now all you need is to enter the love-source directory and compile your new and fresh kernel.

----------

## nbrown

Nice work.   This is the most comprehensive one yet.

Any chance we could get this combined with this thread?

-nbrown

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

[Monty Burns] Excellent [/Monty Burns]

----------

## charlieg

Bit of a dup and you also glossed over the fact that you probably need to update the /usr/src/linux symlink to make it point to your current love-sources.

----------

## CharlieS

Just what i needed!  Thanks bud

----------

## Malnilion

n00b question:  How do you update the symlink?

----------

## Fitzsimmons

 *Malnilion wrote:*   

> n00b question:  How do you update the symlink?

 

```

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-[version]-[revision] /usr/src/linux

```

If you're paranoid about the rm then use rm -i  :Wink: 

----------

